# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Wintervermoeidheid door ijzertekort? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wintervermoeidheid: zou er sprake zijn van een ijzertekort?*

Heel wat mensen zijn nooit zo moe als tijdens de wintermaanden. Deze vorm van vermoeidheid heeft soms een duidelijke oorzaak: ijzertekort. Dit zou het geval zijn bij 23% van de vrouwen. Bovendien zou 4% onder hen lijden aan een 'echte' anemie.


*Wintervermoeidheid of anemie?*

In onze maatschappij, en dan nog vooral tijdens de winter, is vermoeidheid een van de meest voorkomende klachten. 
*Slaapgebrek, 
*een opgejaagde levensstijl, 
*neerslachtigheid... 
Oorzaken zijn er meer dan voldoende en ze kunnen op verschillende dingen betrekking hebben. Wanneer het vermoeidheidsgevoel gepaard gaat met 
*bleekheid (onder meer van het gezicht en de slijmvliezen, zoals het tandvlees), 
*gevoeligheid voor infecties, 
*een gebrek aan weerstand bij inspanning of concentratiemoeilijkheden, 
dan mag men stilaan beginnen denken aan een ijzertekort. Dit tekort zal echter pas bevestigd worden na een bloedonderzoek. Onder bepaalde waarden, zal men het trouwens hebben over anemie, een gevorderde vorm van ijzertekort die soms een extra ijzerinname noodzakelijk maakt.


*Verstikking van de cellen door ijzertekort*

IJzer is een van de voornaamste bestanddelen van hemoglobine, een eiwit dat ervoor zorgt dat de rode bloedcellen zuurstof kunnen 'leveren' aan de verschillende lichaamscellen. Wanneer ijzer in onvoldoende hoeveelheden aanwezig is, verminderen de hoeveelheid hemoglobine en het aantal rode bloedcellen. Daardoor geraakt de zuurstof niet meer op de normale manier tot bij de lichaamscellen, wat dan weer leidt tot de hierboven vermelde symptomen.


*Vrouwen met een ijzertekort*

IJzertekort treft hoofdzakelijk vrouwen (23% van de vrouwen wordt ermee geconfronteerd). Onder andere door hun maandstonden, hebben vrouwen nochtans ongeveer tweemaal meer ijzer nodig dan mannen. Deze behoefte is nog groter bij zwangere vrouwen. Een voorbeeld: een volwassen man heeft dagelijks ongeveer 9 mg ijzer nodig, een volwassen vrouw 16 mg en een vrouw in de laatste maanden van haar zwangerschap 30 mg! Vooral zwangere vrouwen moeten bijzonder waakzaam zijn, aangezien ijzertekort bij de moeder kan leiden tot een laag geboortegewicht en een hoger risico op ziekten bij de baby. Kinderen en jongeren hebben tijdens hun groei eveneens een grote ijzerbehoefte.


*IJzerrijke voedingsmiddelen*

IJzertekort, dat veel voorkomt in onze maatschappij, is te verklaren door het feit dat onze voeding zowel minder evenwichtig als minder overvloedig is dan in het verleden. In de meeste gevallen, kunnen we gelukkig het tekort compenseren door onze voeding aan te passen. 
*Rood vlees, lever ook trouwens, is uiteraard een belangrijke bron van ijzer. 
*Groene groenten, droge groenten (kikkererwten, linzen, witte bonen...) of 
*Volle granen zijn eveneens zeer goede bronnen van ijzer. 
De kampioen aller categorieën op dit gebied is en blijft bloedworst (20 mg/100 g voor gebakken bloedworst). Vergeet bloedworst dus niet op het menu te plaatsen, net als oesters trouwens (6 mg/100 g).


*IJzer en vitamine C tegen anemie*

Om een tekort te vermijden, volstaat het niet voedingsmiddelen te eten die rijk zijn aan ijzer. Men moet er ook aan denken ze te combineren met voedingsmiddelen die rijk zijn aan vitamine C, dit om de ijzeropname te bevorderen. 
Als u tijdens de maaltijd ook fruit en groenten eet, zal uw lichaam het ijzer in uw stuk vlees beter kunnen benutten. 
Bij het ontbijt, is een glas fruitsap de beste bondgenoot van uw ontbijtgranen. 
Thee en koffie zorgen daarentegen voor een verminderde opname van ijzer in de darmen: drink dus thee en koffie bij voorkeur tussen de maaltijden en liefst met mate. U kunt ze af en toe ook vervangen door kruidendrankjes.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

